# اريد تعلم ال cnc



## أبو الخير المصري (1 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

طبعا انا بطلب كدة بقلب جامد لأن المنتدى ده ماشاء الله علية طيب واهله ناس طيبين ـ 

أحسبهم كذلك ـ و فاهمين

ابحث عن برنامج تعليمي للـ CNC بوجه عام بحيث يمكنني عليه عمل البرنامج ومن خلاله ارى ما 

ستقوم الماكينة بتنفيذه

بس يكون معاه الـ Tutorial بتاعه

طبعا عارف هاتقولوا ايه 

شحات وبيتأمر:71:

هناياااااااااااااااااالك يا فاعل الخيييييييييييييير والثواااااااااااااااااااب

ومن ادم شئ بيداااااااه التقاااااااااااااه

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## خالد الاقرع (1 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي الحبيب 
الموضوع ليس بسهل لكن يمكنك ان تدخل الى اليوتيوب وتكتب artcam
وشاهد الدروس وبعدها ابشر بالخير نحن هنا كلنا اخوة في الله

ادلل يا غالي


----------



## أبو الخير المصري (2 نوفمبر 2011)

تسلم يا ابو الغوالي


----------



## hosamsoft (21 ديسمبر 2011)

اخى الفاضل لقد تم اليوم بالفعل تحميل برامج جدده على المنتدى من راى لان من الممكن ان تمون مكرره من احد الاخوه ولكن المهم حمل السوليد وركس وهتلاقى فيه كل اللى انت بتدور عليه 

تقبلو مرورى


----------



## Solid Edge Man (27 ديسمبر 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/groups/CIS.SIEMENS.PLM/


----------

